# Άρθρα και Έρευνες > Επιστημονικές Έρευνες >  Γαστρικη κενωση , γαστρικη εκριση και ορμονικη ''απαντηση'' μετα τη χορηγηση πρωτεϊνων γαλακτος ή υδρολυμενων

## Devil

*Γαστρικη κενωση , γαστρικη εκριση και ορμονικη ''απαντηση''* *μετα τη χορηγηση πρωτεϊνων γαλακτος ή υδρολυμενων πεπτιδιων σε ανθρωπο**υς.*

*Ιστορικο:* Η επιδραση των πρωτεινων στη γαστρικη κενωση και ο ρυθμος εμφανισης των αμινοξεων τους στο αιμα παραμενει αγνωστη.

*Σκοπος της μελετης:* Να εξετασει την επιδραση του βαθμου  κλασματωση της πρωτεινης στη γαστρικη κενωση, γαστρικη εκκριση,  απορροφηση αμινοξεων και ορμονικη απαντηση, μετα την ενδογαστρικη  χορηγηση πρωτεινων του αγελαδινου γαλακτος ή απο τα αντιστοιχα  υδρολυμενα πεπτιδιο τους στον ανθρωπο.

*Μεθοδοι:* Εξι υγιεις αντρες σε τυχαια επιλογη ελαβαν τα  ακολουθα διαλυματα: ορος γαλακτος (whey) (W) , καζεινη (casein) (C) ,  ορος γαλακτος υδρολυμενος (whey hydrolysate) (WHY) και υδρολυμενη  καζεινη (casein hydrolysate) (CHY). Ολα τα διλυματα ειχαν τον ιδιο ογκο  (600ml), ιδια περιεκτικοτητα σε αζωτο (9.3 g/L), ενεργεια (1069–1092  kJ/L), οσμοτικοτητα (288–306 mosmol/kg), pH (6.9–7.0) και θερμοκρασια  (37 °C).

*Αποτελεσματα:* Τα διαλυματτα εφυγαν απο το στομαχι  σχεδον σε ιδιους ρυθμους, με μεσους χρονους (mean ± SEM) 21.4 ± 1.3,  19.3 ± 2.2, 18.0 ± 2.5 and 19.4 ± 2.8 min (λεπτα)  για WHY, CAHY, C  καιW. Τα ποσοστα απορροφησης αμινοξεων και νερου απο το εντερο ηταν  σχεδον ιδια για ολες τις πρωτεινες με εξερεση την C (casein protein),  οπου η ταχυτητα απορροφησης ηταν μικροτερη (p < 0.05). Οι υδρολυμενες  πρωτεινες προκαλεσαν περιπου 50% μεγαλητερη γαστρικη εκκριση απο τις  αλλες πρωτεινες, οπου συνοδευτικε απο μεγαλητερα επιπεδα  glucosedependent insulinotropic polipeptide (GIP) τα πρωτα 20 λεπτα  περιπου. Παρομοια επιπεδα glucagon-like peptide-1 (GLP-1) και peptide YY  (PYY) ειχαν και τα 4 διαλυματτα.


*Συμπερασματα:* Ο ρυθμος γαστρικης κενωσης και τα  επιπεδα GLP-1 και PYY μετα την καταναλωση των πρωτεινων αγελαδινου  γαλακτος στον ανθρωπο ειναι ανεξαρτητη απο τον βαθμο ''κλασματωσης'' της  πρωτεινης και δεν μεταβαλλονται απο τις μικρες διαφορες του προφιλ των  αμινοξεων και της διαλυτοτητας. Σε αντιθεση τα επιπεδα GIP αυξανοντε με  την καταναλωση υδρολημενων πεπτιδιων (whey/casein hydrolysate).





http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/15168035



ωραιο το συμπερασμα ε? :08. Evil Fire:

----------


## Dark

οπότε ότι πρωτείνη και να πίνεις το ίδιο κάνει... σωστά?

----------


## Devil

> οπότε ότι πρωτείνη και να πίνεις το ίδιο κάνει... σωστά?


σχεδον ναι..... με εξερεση την κασεινη....

απλη whey και hydro whey εχουν υπερβολικα μικρες διαφορες.... μονο στην τιμη εχουν μεγαλη διαφορα...

----------


## jimmy007

Ενδιαφέρουσα έρευνα. :03. Thumb up: 
Μία διαφορά πάντως που προκαλούν τα αυξημένα επίπεδα γαστρικού ανασταλτικού πεπτιδίου(GIP) είναι η αυξημένη έκκριση ινσουλίνης, αφού το GIP(όπως και το GLP-1) είναι ισχυρό εκκριταγωγό ινσουλίνης.

Τώρα το κατά πόσο αυτό οδηγεί σε σημαντική διαφοροποίηση στην ινσουλίνη έτσι ώστε να προκαλεί διαφορά στην μυική πρωτεινοσύνθεση είναι θέμα.

----------


## Devil

> Ενδιαφέρουσα έρευνα.
> Μία διαφορά πάντως που προκαλούν τα αυξημένα επίπεδα γαστρικού ανασταλτικού πεπτιδίου(GIP) είναι η αυξημένη έκκριση ινσουλίνης, αφού το GIP(όπως και το GLP-1) είναι ισχυρό εκκριταγωγό ινσουλίνης.
> 
> *Τώρα το κατά πόσο αυτό οδηγεί σε σημαντική διαφοροποίηση στην ινσουλίνη έτσι ώστε να προκαλεί διαφορά στην μυική πρωτεινοσύνθεση είναι θέμα.*


καλα και ο γαιδαρος αν πεταει ειναι θεμα αλλα δεν νομιζω οτι τους ενδιαφερει εφοσον ο σκοπος της μελετης ειναι αλλος....

απο εκει και περα πανω στο GIP που λες (μιας και αυτο ειχε μεγαλη διαφορα στη hydro) μονο ανασταλτικο δεν φαινετε να ειναι.... :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## jimmy007

> καλα και ο γαιδαρος αν πεταει ειναι θεμα αλλα δεν νομιζω οτι τους ενδιαφερει εφοσον ο σκοπος της μελετης ειναι αλλος....
> 
> απο εκει και περα πανω στο GIP που λες (μιας και αυτο ειχε μεγαλη διαφορα στη hydro) μονο ανασταλτικο δεν φαινετε να ειναι....


Mα το ονομά του είναι γαστρικό ανασταλτικό πεπτίδιο(έτσι βγαίνει και το GIP σαν όνομα). :01. Unsure: 

Σαν δεδομένο πάντως αυτό που θέτω είναι άκρως σημαντικό σχετικά με την διαφορά των μορφών πρωτείνης.

----------


## Devil

> Mα το ονομά του είναι γαστρικό ανασταλτικό πεπτίδιο(έτσι βγαίνει και το GIP σαν όνομα).
> 
> Σαν δεδομένο πάντως αυτό που θέτω είναι άκρως σημαντικό σχετικά με την διαφορά των μορφών πρωτείνης.


ηταν καθως πιστευαν οτι δρα ανασταλτικα.... αλλα τελικα δενννν....  και του το αλλαξαν σε.... glucosedependent insulinotropic polipeptide (GIP)

θα εξαρτηθει νομιζω αρκετα και απο την εκφραση των GLUT4....

----------


## jimmy007

> ηταν καθως πιστευαν οτι δρα ανασταλτικα.... αλλα τελικα δενννν....  και του το αλλαξαν σε.... glucosedependent insulinotropic polipeptide (GIP)
> 
> θα εξαρτηθει νομιζω αρκετα και απο την εκφραση των GLUT4....


Δρα ανασταλτικά στο κέντρο πείνας π.χ.
Τέσπα, εμένα τα βιβλία μου δεν γράφουν για την καινούρια ονομασία που λες αλλά παίζει να έχει γίνει μετά από όταν γράφτηκαν/ανανεώθηκαν.

Όχι μόνο από την έκφραση, αλλά και την ανακύκλωση. :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Devil

> Δρα ανασταλτικά στο κέντρο πείνας π.χ.
> Τέσπα, εμένα τα βιβλία μου δεν γράφουν για την καινούρια ονομασία που λες αλλά παίζει να έχει γίνει μετά από όταν γράφτηκαν/ανανεώθηκαν.
> 
> Όχι μόνο από την έκφραση, αλλά και την ανακύκλωση.


αναστολη στην εκριση και καλα.... παιζει και να κρατησαν την παλια για να καταλαβαινοντε... who knows...

δεν εννοω ακριβως αυτο... αλλα τεσπα...

----------


## jimmy007

> αναστολη στην εκριση και καλα.... παιζει και να κρατησαν την παλια για να καταλαβαινοντε... who knows...
> 
> δεν εννοω ακριβως αυτο... αλλα τεσπα...


Τι εννοείς?
Καλά με τα ονόματα, ο καθένας ονομάζει ότι θέλει όπως γουστάρει.. :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## billy89

Όχι δε σου τα αλλάζω μιλάω για τις διαφημίσεις γιατί πολλές εταιρίες το έχουν πάει το θέμα ένα βήμα παραπάνω και αναφέρονται σε έρευνες οι οποίες στην καλύτερη έχουν χρηματοδοτηθεί από τις ίδιες τις εταιρίες και στη χειρότερη είναι ανύπαρκτες. Το θέμα είναι να βρεις έρευνες πάνω στα συστατικά που σε ενδιαφέρουν και εγώ πρόχειρα θυμάμαι αυτή http://forum.bodybuilding.gr/showthr...BD%CF%89%CE%BD

----------


## crab

Ναι ωραία η έρευνα ,πολύ καλή.Δηλαδή εσύ απο αυτή την έρευνα τι κατάλαβες???
λέει η έρευνα ότι η υδρολυμένη πρωτείνη έχει "κατα 50 % πιο γρηγορη γαστρική εκκενωση "και  είναι μούφα???

Δηλαδή μόνοι μας τα βάζουμε στο φορουμ μόνοι μας τα κατακρίνουμε κιόλας??

και μιλάω καθαρά για την έρευνα (και όχι για τις πιο κατω συνομιλιες που δεν έχουνε καμία σχεση )η οποία είναι και πριν απο τρια περιπου χρόνια η συγκεκριμένη.
.
η ερευνα λεει οτι ειναι το ιδιο σε σχεση με την αυξητικη ορμονη

----------


## nicopolis

Ναι σωστά το λες,η ερευνα όντως λέει οτι αφομοιωνεται κατα 50 πιο γρηγορα.!

----------


## billy89

> Ναι ωραία η έρευνα ,πολύ καλή.Δηλαδή εσύ απο αυτή την έρευνα τι κατάλαβες???
> λέει η έρευνα ότι η υδρολυμένη πρωτείνη έχει "κατα 50 % πιο γρηγορη γαστρική εκκενωση "και  είναι μούφα???
> 
> Δηλαδή μόνοι μας τα βάζουμε στο φορουμ μόνοι μας τα κατακρίνουμε κιόλας??
> 
> και μιλάω καθαρά για την έρευνα (και όχι για τις πιο κατω συνομιλιες που δεν έχουνε καμία σχεση )η οποία είναι και πριν απο τρια περιπου χρόνια η συγκεκριμένη.
> .
> η ερευνα λεει οτι ειναι το ιδιο σε σχεση με την αυξητικη ορμονη





> Ναι σωστά το λες,η ερευνα όντως λέει οτι αφομοιωνεται κατα 50 πιο γρηγορα.!


Ρε παιδιά διαβάσατε τα αποτελέσματα? 

Αποτελεσματα: *Τα διαλυματτα εφυγαν απο το στομαχι σχεδον σε ιδιους ρυθμους,* με μεσους χρονους (mean ± SEM) 21.4 ± 1.3, 19.3 ± 2.2, 18.0 ± 2.5 and 19.4 ± 2.8 min (λεπτα) για WHY, CAHY, C καιW. *Τα ποσοστα απορροφησης αμινοξεων και νερου απο το εντερο ηταν σχεδον ιδια για ολες τις πρωτεινες με εξερεση την C (casein protein)*, οπου η ταχυτητα απορροφησης ηταν μικροτερη (p < 0.05).

Δηλαδή τι άλλο να πω...

----------


## nicopolis

Οι υδρολυμενες πρωτεινες προκαλεσαν περιπου 50% μεγαλητερη γαστρικη εκκριση απο τις αλλες πρωτεινες, οπου συνοδευτικε απο μεγαλητερα επιπεδα glucosedependent insulinotropic polipeptide (GIP) τα πρωτα 20 λεπτα

----------


## billy89

Ακριβώς προκάλεσαν μεγαλύτερη γαστρική έκκριση αλλά ΔΕΝ ΑΠΟΡΡΟΦΗΘΗΚΑΝ ΠΙΟ ΓΡΗΓΟΡΑ. Τα ίδια διαβάζουμε άλλα καταλαβαίνουμε?

----------


## nicopolis

νομίζω παιδιά ότι καλύτερα να ψάξω να βρώ μία πιο έγκυρη έρευνα πάνω σε αυτό.!
με το 50% ΠΙΟ ΓΡΗΓΟΡΗ ΓΑΣΤΡΙΚΉ ΈΚΚΡΙΣΗ από όσα ξέρω απο την βιοχημεία που έκανα στο πανεπιστήμιο,η όλη διαδικασία πέψης εξαρταται απο την εκκριση γαστρικών υγρών και από την στιγμή που η υδρολυμενη προκαλει 50 % πιο γρηγορη γαστρικη εκκριση (πιο πολλά πεπτικα υγρά) σημαινει πολύ πιο γρηγορη πεψη που ισουται με την πιο γρηγορη αφομοιωση.

----------


## nicopolis

The effects of alimentary whey proteins given, as whole proteins (WP), controlled trypsin and  hydrolysate peptides (WPH), or a free amino acid mixture (AAM), on the growth, nitrogen retention, and steatorrhea were assessed in 24 Wistar rats (250 to 300 g) after 72 hr of starvation and 24 to 96 hr of realimentation and in 24 controls. The three diets had the same caloric, nitrogen, vitamin, and mineral contents. Rats had free access to the liquid diets. Only rats which ate the whole diet (90 cal) were included in the study. No differences in steatorrhea and fecal nitrogen were observed. The absorption rate of WPH was over 55% on the three diets. In contrast, weight gain was statistically better on WPH (+9% after 96 hr of realimentation) than on WP (+5%) or AAM (+2%). This was associated with a statistically higher nitrogen retention at all time periods studied, which was a result of a significant lower nitrogen urinary excretion. Similar results were obtained in controls. This better growth was a result of a better protein synthesis and lower ureagenesis. (Journal of Parenteral and Enteral Nutrition 13:382, 1989) 

ανετρεξα στην πανεπιστημιακη μου βιβιλογραφία της βιοχημείας ,
όπου βλέπεις WP ειναι Whey Protein
WPH είναι Whey Protein Hydrolysate
AAM ειναι Αμινοξέα ελευθερης μορφής

----------


## nicopolis

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/15168035



ωραιο το συμπερασμα ε? :08. Evil Fire: [/QUOTE]

και εδώ το συμπέρασμα είναι για την υδρολυμενη καζεινη ή μου φαίνεται?

----------


## beefmeup

> The effects of alimentary whey proteins given, as whole proteins (WP), controlled trypsin and  hydrolysate peptides (WPH), or a free amino acid mixture (AAM), on the growth, nitrogen retention, and steatorrhea were assessed in 24 Wistar rats (250 to 300 g) after 72 hr of starvation and 24 to 96 hr of realimentation and in 24 controls. The three diets had the same caloric, nitrogen, vitamin, and mineral contents. Rats had free access to the liquid diets. Only rats which ate the whole diet (90 cal) were included in the study. No differences in steatorrhea and fecal nitrogen were observed. The absorption rate of WPH was over 55% on the three diets. In contrast, weight gain was statistically better on WPH (+9% after 96 hr of realimentation) than on WP (+5%) or AAM (+2%). This was associated with a statistically higher nitrogen retention at all time periods studied, which was a result of a significant lower nitrogen urinary excretion. Similar results were obtained in controls. This better growth was a result of a better protein synthesis and lower ureagenesis. (Journal of Parenteral and Enteral Nutrition 13:382, 1989) 
> 
> ανετρεξα στην πανεπιστημιακη μου βιβιλογραφία της βιοχημείας ,
> όπου βλέπεις WP ειναι Whey Protein
> WPH είναι Whey Protein Hydrolysate
> AAM ειναι Αμινοξέα ελευθερης μορφής


man η ερευνα που ποσταρεις εχει γινει σε ποντικια..
η αλλη εδω περα ειναι σε υγιεις αντρες.
αν εχεις σπουδασει κατι παρεμφερες οπως λες,ελπιζω να σου λεει κατι η διαφορα αυτη..

ισως θα ηταν καλυτερα να εβρισκες μια που να δειχνει οτι ο ρυθμος γαστρικης εκκρισης εχει σχεση με τον ρυθμο αποροφησης πρωτεινων μετα την πεψη τους..

----------


## nicopolis

χαχαχαχ δεν εχεις αδικο με τα ποντικια, αλλά όλες οι επιστημονικες ερευνες πάντα εκει γίνονται ή σε πιθηκους για να μπορέσουνε να κάνουνε τα πειράματα τους.!
οπότε δεν είναι τυχαίο

----------


## nicopolis

βέβαια και η έρευνα αυτή που έχει γίνει σε 6 (ειναι δυνατόν σε 6!!!!) υγιεις άντρες δεν αντιπροσωπευει τίποτα και καμίια σοβαρή έρευνα δεν γινεται πάνω σε τοσο μικρό ποσοστο δειγματος.!!στην παρέα μας μόνο να την δωσουμε έχουμε μεγαλύτερο δειγμα!

----------


## beefmeup

τυχαιο μπορει να μην ειναι,αν εισαι εταιρια συμπληρωματων κ θες να πουλησεις το next big thing στα συμπληρωματα..
τι καλυτερο απο μια ερευνα σε ποντικια με σχετικα θετικα αποτελεσματα πανω σε αυτο που θες να πουλησεις...παντα υπαρχουν αυτοι που δεν θα ψαξουν περισοτερο τι ερευνα ειναι κ που εγινε,αλλα θα δουν μονο τα αποτελεσματα..
τι κ αν εγινε σε ποντικια η σε κροκοδειλους..?
οι ανθρωποι θα το παρουν τελικα αυτο,αλλα ποιος νοιαζεται,οι αριθμοι μιλησαν κ ηταν υποσχομενοι..
απειρα παραδειγματα στον χωρο των συμπληρωματων πανω σε ουσιες που χωρις μελετη σε ανθρωπους βγηκαν στην αγορα υποσχομενα οτι κανουν παππαδες κ τελικα δεν εκαναν τπτ?
ειμαστε ανθρωποι η ειμαστε ποντικια?
οπως λες κ εσυ το δειγμα μπορει να ηταν μικρο κ σιγουρα οπως εχω ξαναγραψει κ εγω ,μια μελετη δεν αποτελει αδιασιστα στοιχεια (δινει ομως καποιες ενδειξεις να ακολουθησουμε) για το μπορει να γινεται στην πραγματικοτητα..πρεπει να βγει κ μια δευτερη απο αλλα εργαστηρια κλπ,κλπ κ να αναπαραγαγει τα ιδια σχετικα αποτελεσματα για να εχουμε ενα μπουσουλα..
μεταξυ μας ομως αναμεσα σε  μια ερευνας που εγινε ποντικια,κ αλλης μιας σε ανθρωπους - εστω κ σε 6 αν θες,θα προτιμησω αυτη σε ανθρωπους.

----------


## billy89

> βέβαια και η έρευνα αυτή που έχει γίνει σε 6 (ειναι δυνατόν σε 6!!!!) υγιεις άντρες δεν αντιπροσωπευει τίποτα και καμίια σοβαρή έρευνα δεν γινεται πάνω σε τοσο μικρό ποσοστο δειγματος.!!στην παρέα μας μόνο να την δωσουμε έχουμε μεγαλύτερο δειγμα!


Αντί να λες ότι είναι μικρό το δείγμα πόσταρε εσύ μια έρευνα (σε ανθρώπους) που να έβγαλε τα αντίθετα αποτελέσματα και μετά ευχαρίστως να το συζητήσουμε.

Γιατί προς το παρόν το σκορ είναι 1 έρευνα (ότι είναι μούφα οι hydro) vs 0 έρευνες (για το αντίθετο)...

----------


## nicopolis

τι παίζεις PS4??
θίχτηκες από κάτι και το πήρες πατριωτικά?
εάν δεν σε ενδιαφέρει το θέμα κάνε πέρα και άσε κανέναν πιο σοβαρό να ασχοληθεί για να μάθεις εσυ.

----------


## nicopolis

> τυχαιο μπορει να μην ειναι,αν εισαι εταιρια συμπληρωματων κ θες να πουλησεις το next big thing στα συμπληρωματα..
> τι καλυτερο απο μια ερευνα σε ποντικια με σχετικα θετικα αποτελεσματα πανω σε αυτο που θες να πουλησεις...παντα υπαρχουν αυτοι που δεν θα ψαξουν περισοτερο τι ερευνα ειναι κ που εγινε,αλλα θα δουν μονο τα αποτελεσματα..
> τι κ αν εγινε σε ποντικια η σε κροκοδειλους..?
> οι ανθρωποι θα το παρουν τελικα αυτο,αλλα ποιος νοιαζεται,οι αριθμοι μιλησαν κ ηταν υποσχομενοι..
> απειρα παραδειγματα στον χωρο των συμπληρωματων πανω σε ουσιες που χωρις μελετη σε ανθρωπους βγηκαν στην αγορα υποσχομενα οτι κανουν παππαδες κ τελικα δεν εκαναν τπτ?
> ειμαστε ανθρωποι η ειμαστε ποντικια?
> οπως λες κ εσυ το δειγμα μπορει να ηταν μικρο κ σιγουρα οπως εχω ξαναγραψει κ εγω ,μια μελετη δεν αποτελει αδιασιστα στοιχεια (δινει ομως καποιες ενδειξεις να ακολουθησουμε) για το μπορει να γινεται στην πραγματικοτητα..πρεπει να βγει κ μια δευτερη απο αλλα εργαστηρια κλπ,κλπ κ να αναπαραγαγει τα ιδια σχετικα αποτελεσματα για να εχουμε ενα μπουσουλα..
> μεταξυ μας ομως αναμεσα σε  μια ερευνας που εγινε ποντικια,κ αλλης μιας σε ανθρωπους - εστω κ σε 6 αν θες,θα προτιμησω αυτη σε ανθρωπους.


ναι δεν εχεις άδικο αγαπητέ beefmeup,εννεοειτε οτί το σωστότερο θα ήταν να σου απάνταγα με μία ερευνα που να αφορά ανθρώπους και ακόμα καλύτερα σε δείγμα που να ειναι πιο αντιπροσωπευτικό,ίσως οτί ακόμα δεν υπάρχουνε πολλές δημοσιευμένες έρευνες αυτό αφήνει να εννοειθει οτί υπάρχουνε ακόμα πολλά ερευνητικά κέντρα που είτε είναι στην μέση ,είτε βρίσκονται προ μεγάλων ανακαλύψεων!(καρκινου ισως!!!??)
Επειδη θελει χρόνο σου υπόσχομαι οτι μέσα στο σ/κ που θα υπαρξει επικοινωνια με φιλο ιατρο ωστε να μπορεσει να με καθοδηγησει μεσω ιατρικων φακελων και κωδικων σε ερευνες που δεν δημοσιευονται στο διαδυκτιο, παρα μονο οταν εισαι μελος ιατρικου συλλογου.

----------


## crab

τι να ψάξεις και να βρείς!!!δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να βρεθεί αυτή την στιγμή τίποτα.Δεν είναι τυχαίο που όλες οι παγκόσμιες δυνάμεις στο χώρο της διατροφής ρίχνουν πλέον μέσα την υδρόλυση.!εάν παρατηρήσεις όλες οι καινουριες σε whey  εχουνε στάνταρ μέσα και υδρόλυση και isolate.
όπως πριν από χρόνια όταν ανακαλύψανε τον ορο γαλακτος πουθενα δεν εβρισκες αποτελεσματα,ουτε ερευνες για την isolate. Ειναι ερμητικά κλειστα τα χαρτια τους μεχρι να κατακλισουνε την αγορά να μαζεψουνε όλο το χαρτι και μετά μοιραστει σε όλες τις εταιριες που ασχολουνται με τα τροφιμα.Συμφεροντα .!!
οι παιδικές τροφές (εταιριες που ασχολονται περισσοτερο με αυτό τον κλαδο) τα τελευταια χρόνια βάλανε τον ορο γαλακτος σε αυτες φανταζεσαι να τους παρουνε το κομματι (και αυτο) με την υδρολυση?

----------


## billy89

> τι παίζεις PS4??
> θίχτηκες από κάτι και το πήρες πατριωτικά?
> εάν δεν σε ενδιαφέρει το θέμα κάνε πέρα και άσε κανέναν πιο σοβαρό να ασχοληθεί για να μάθεις εσυ.


Χαχαχα καλά όταν πεις κάτι πάνω στο θέμα τα ξαναλέμε :02. Welcome:

----------


## billy89

> τι να ψάξεις και να βρείς!!!δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να βρεθεί αυτή την στιγμή τίποτα.Δεν είναι τυχαίο που όλες οι παγκόσμιες δυνάμεις στο χώρο της διατροφής ρίχνουν πλέον μέσα την υδρόλυση.!εάν παρατηρήσεις όλες οι καινουριες σε whey  εχουνε στάνταρ μέσα και υδρόλυση και isolate.
> όπως πριν από χρόνια όταν ανακαλύψανε τον ορο γαλακτος πουθενα δεν εβρισκες αποτελεσματα,ουτε ερευνες για την isolate. Ειναι ερμητικά κλειστα τα χαρτια τους μεχρι να κατακλισουνε την αγορά να μαζεψουνε όλο το χαρτι και μετά μοιραστει σε όλες τις εταιριες που ασχολουνται με τα τροφιμα.Συμφεροντα .!!
> οι παιδικές τροφές (εταιριες που ασχολονται περισσοτερο με αυτό τον κλαδο) τα τελευταια χρόνια βάλανε τον ορο γαλακτος σε αυτες φανταζεσαι να τους παρουνε το κομματι (και αυτο) με την υδρολυση?


Εντάξει δεν είναι ακριβώς έτσι υπάρχουν προϊόντα που λανσαρίστηκαν από τις εταιρίες και επιβεβαιώθηκαν όπως η whey ή η κρεατίνη, και άλλα που ακόμα λανσάρονται αλλά διαψεύσθηκαν από τις έρευνες όπως η αργινίνη. Φυσικά τι θα γίνει με το συγκεκριμένο κανείς δε μπορεί να ξέρει.

----------


## nicopolis

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2761917/

νέα μεγαλύτερη και εκτενεστερη έρευνα η οποία περιλαμβανει και αναφερει και την προηγουμενη που εχει αναρτηθει πιο πριν

επικεντρώνω στο ότι όντως : ο ρυθμός αφομοιωσης της ΠΡΩΤΕΙΝΗΣ ανάμεσα σε isolate και hydrolysate   whey protein  δεν εχει διαφορα σε χρόνο

_ΑΛΛΑ έχει  διαφορά στον χρόνο αφομοιωσης των αμινοξέων .
_
The authors reported, quite suprisingly, that intact whey protein results in a rapid absorption of amino acids into the blood compared with the hydrolyzed whey protein. Unfortunately, the authors did not provide any information on whey protein hydrolysate used in this study, other than that it was produced by Dairy Farmers, a company which does not appear to be a large-scale producer of protein hydrolysates.

επικεντρωνει στο γεγονος οτι όλες οι hydrolysate δεν είναι ιδιες και δεν κατασκευαζονται το ιδιο.!
δίνουνε βάση στο οτι ήτανε νηστικοί απο το βράδυ το οποιο επηρεάζει  τον χρόνο αφομοιωσης μεταξυ isolate και hydrolysate χωρις διαφορες.!
 This may be explained by the fact that protein drinks were ingested on empty stomach after an overnight fast. Alternatively, whey protein is rapidly absorbed protein even in its intact form, so perhaps hydrolysis simply does not significantly affect its absorption kinetics.

επίσης δίνουνε εμφαση στην ινσουλινη με διαφορά κατα πολύ στην υδρολυμενη 43% με 28 % της isolate
maximum plasma insulin concentration was 28% greater following ingestion of the whey protein hydrolysate compared to the intact whey protein, leading to a 43% increase in the 3 h area under curve of insulin for the whey protein hydrolysate

παρακατω συγκρινουνε με την κασεινη και υδρολυμενη καζεινη που εκει ετσι και αλλιως θα υπηρχε διαφορα.

_Αλλά παρακάτω μένουνε εκπληκτοι σε σχεση με τον γρηγορο ρυθμο αφομοιωσης των ελευθερων αμινοξεων.
_
This was hardly surprising as the basis of question relates to the rapidity of absorption of amino acids. In the Moriarty study this was not an issue because feeding patterns were essentially unconstrained. Under conditions of rapid intestinal infusion, amino acids from protein hydrolysates appear in the portal circulation faster than even free amino acids

δειχνει η υδρολυση να εχει μερικα πλεονεκτηματα αλλα χωρις να μπορουνε ακομα να ειναι 100% σιγουροι.
In summary, whey protein hydrolysate appears to offer some ergogenic benefits, but more research is clearly needed before firm conclusions can be drawn.

οτι κανει και για intra wourkout
Rapidly absorbed protein hydrolysates may be expecially suitable for intra-exercise consumption.

επισης εχει την μεγαλυτερη κατασταση μυικου αναβολισμου.

Protein hydrolysate ingestion induces substantially greater insulinotropic effect than intact proteins [2], and it has been suggested that the greater insulin response contributes to muscle protein anabolism,

----------


## billy89

Πολύ ενδιαφέρον.




> επικεντρώνω στο ότι όντως : ο ρυθμός αφομοιωσης της ΠΡΩΤΕΙΝΗΣ ανάμεσα σε isolate και hydrolysate   whey protein  δεν εχει διαφορα σε χρόνο
> 
> _ΑΛΛΑ έχει  διαφορά στον χρόνο αφομοιωσης των αμινοξέων .
> _
> The authors reported, quite suprisingly, that intact whey protein results in a rapid absorption of amino acids into the blood compared with the hydrolyzed whey protein. Unfortunately, the authors did not provide any information on whey protein hydrolysate used in this study, other than that it was produced by Dairy Farmers, a company which does not appear to be a large-scale producer of protein hydrolysates.
> 
> Άρα όχι μόνο η hydro δεν έχει καλύτερη έστω και κατ' ελάχιστο απορρόφηση αμινοξέων από την μη υδρολυμένη whey αλλά αντίθετα η μη υδρολυμένη έχει κατά πολύ γρηγορότερη απορόφηση αμινοξέων στο αίμα.
> 
> _Αλλά παρακάτω μένουνε εκπληκτοι σε σχεση με τον γρηγορο ρυθμο αφομοιωσης των ελευθερων αμινοξεων.
> ...


Εγώ στέκομαι ιδιαίτερα στο πρώτο αν και δεν ξέρουμε τι ποιότητας ήταν η hydro αλλά πάντως δίνει μια κατεύθυνση "*The authors reported, quite suprisingly, that intact whey protein results in a rapid absorption of amino acids into the blood compared with the hydrolyzed whey protein*. Unfortunately, the authors did not provide any information on whey protein hydrolysate used in this study, other than that it was produced by Dairy Farmers, a company which does not appear to be a large-scale producer of protein hydrolysates."

----------


## crab

μάλιστα πολύ ενδιαφέρον.!!

αγαπητε billy νομίζω οτί κανείς δεν αμφισβήτησε οτι όντως και η  whey  (isolate) έχει πολύ γρηγορη αφομοιωση ,αντιθετως .απλά νομίζω ότι παει να γίνει μία συγκριση αναμεσα στις πιο γρηγορες.
ειναι σαν να λεμε ειναι πιο γρηγορη η laborgini ή η ferrari???

αναφερει οτι ο οργανισμός των ποντικιων εννοιετε οτι ειναι πιο μικρός αλλα με πολλά παρομοια χαρακτηριστικα με τον ανθρωπινο

εδώ η ερευνα μιλάει για 16 αντρες αθλητές και οχι για τα ποντικια ,απλά αναφερει και τα ποντικια

Sixteen healthy men ingested a 500 ml solution containing either 45 g of intact whey protein or whey protein hydrolysate. 

ειναι μία πιο αναλυτικη ερευνα όντως 

ευχαριστουμε nicopolis

----------


## billy89

> αναφερει οτι ο οργανισμός των ποντικιων εννοιετε οτι ειναι πιο μικρός αλλα με πολλά παρομοια χαρακτηριστικα με τον ανθρωπινο
> 
> εδώ η ερευνα μιλάει για 16 αντρες αθλητές και οχι για τα ποντικια ,απλά αναφερει και τα ποντικια
> 
> Sixteen healthy men ingested a 500 ml solution containing either 45 g of intact whey protein or whey protein hydrolysate.


Μην τα μπερδεύουμε πάλι γιατί περιέχει ένα σωρό έρευνες το κείμενο. Αυτή με τα ποντίκια που είπα είναι η (16) και κάνει σύγκριση μεταξύ hydro και αμινοξέων ελεύθερης μορφής.

Αυτή που λες εσύ είναι η (10)

"A more recent study by Power et al. used aextensively hydrolyzed whey protein produced by a major whey protein hydrolysate manufacturer [10]. Sixteen healthy men ingested a 500 ml solution containing either 45 g of intact whey protein or whey protein hydrolysate. When analyzed over the 3 h period, *the estimated rate of gastric empting was not significantly altered by industrial hydrolysis of the protein, In addition, the rate of apperance of branched chain amino acids was not significantly altered by hydrolysis of whey protein.* This may be explained by the fact that protein drinks were ingested on empty stomach after an overnight fast. Alternatively, whey protein is rapidly absorbed protein even in its intact form, so perhaps hydrolysis simply does not significantly affect its absorption kinetics."

στην οποία δεν παρατηρήθηκε καμία διαφορά σε απορρόφηση αλλά μόνο στην απόκριση της ινσουλίνης.

Σε ποια απ' όλες είδες σύγκριση με isolate?

----------


## beefmeup

οι μελετες που μιλουν για συγκριση πηγων πρωτεινης σε σχεση με την υδρολυμμενη ειναι μη επαρκεις κ εχουν αρκετα σφαλματα.
καποια τα σημειωσε κ ο μπιλι απο πανω,ενα αλλο βασικο,ειναι οτι πουθενα δεν αναφερεται ο βαθμος υδρολυσης της πρωτεινης που δωθηκε..
αυτο μπορει να ειναι 20% μπορει να ειναι κ 80%.

σημαντικο πανω σε αυτο ειναι οτι καμια εταιρια που πουλαει υδρολυμενη πρωτεινη δεν αναφερει στο τελικο πινακακι τον βαθμο αυτο.
σου λεει παρε υδρολυμενη.
ναι,οκ,αλλα σε τι ποσοστο ειναι?
εκτιμω οτι ουτε μεχρι το 50% δεν φτανει..γιατι αν ηταν μεγαλο ποσοστο δεν θα ειχαν προβλημα να το αναφερουν στην ετικετα,προς οφελος τους θα ηταν.
οποτε μαλλον πουλανε φυκια για μεταξωτες κορδελες.

κ επειδη ολη αυτη η κουβεντα,για μενα τουλαχιστον, δεν γινεται για να δω ποια ειναι καλυτερη σαν χρηση επανω μου,αλλα για το αν δικαιολογουν οι υδρολυμενες την τραγικα ακριβη τιμη τους..
λοιπον δεν την δικαιολογουν πρωτον γιατι δεν υπαρχουν στοιχεια βαση ερευνας κ δευτερον γιατι δεν σου λενε τι πρωτεινη πουλανε εκει μεσα.
αν αλλαξουν τα 2 αυτα,οκ μετα το συζηταμε.

----------


## nicopolis

_Sixteen healthy men ingested a 500 ml solution containing either 45 g of intact whey protein or whey protein hydrolysate._

ακριβής μετάφραση από google transalate για να μην υπαρχει υποψια οτι κάνω μόνος μου την μεταφραση

δεκαεξι υγιεις ανδρες προσλαμβανουν ενα διαλυμα 500 ΜΛ που περιεχει 45 γρ ανεπαφης πρωτεινης ορου γαλακτος ή υδρολυμα πρωτεινης τυρογαλακτος.!!

και επιμενεις ακόμα για ποντικια???

αναφερει η ερευνα οτι γινεται μαλιστα και σε αντρες αθλητες με αθλητικη διατροφη.

[I]Under conditions of rapid intestinal infusion, amino acids from protein hydrolysates appear in the portal circulation faster than even free amino acids

Κατω απο συνθήκες ταχειας εντερικης εκενωσης,τα αμινοξεα ΑΠΟ προιοντα υδρολυμενων πρωτεινων(γενικα υδρολυση και οχι μονο whey),εμφανιζουν γρηγοροτερη κυκλοφορια απο ότι ακόμη και απο τα ελευθερα αμινοξεα.

The most sophisticated study to date demonstrated that a 35 g dose of rapidly absorbed casein hydrolysate is ~30% more effective in stimulating skeletal muscle protein synthesis than intact casein when measured over the 6 h period

Η πιο εξελιγμένη μελέτη μέχρι σήμερα εδειξε οτι ενα 35 γρ δόσης υδρολυμενης καζεινη γρηγορης απορροφησης ειναι 30% πιο αποτελεσματικη στη διεγερση της συνθεσης πρωτεινων των σκελετικων μυων απο την ανεπαφη (απλη) καζεινη σε μια περιοδο 6h.

_Early studies by Grimble and colleagues demonstrated that whey, egg and casein protein hydrolysates containing mostly di- and tripeptides are more rapidly absorbed than those based on longer peptides_

Πρωιμες μελέτες από Grimble και τους συνεργατες του εδειξαν οτι οι υδρολυμενες μορφες του ορου γαλακτος, πρωτεινη αυγου και πρωτεινη καζεινης που περιεχουνε κυριως δι-και τριπεπτιδια ειναι ΠΙΟ ΓΡΗΓΟΡΗ επεξεργασια από οτι εκεινων που βασίζονται σε μακρύτερα πεπτίδια.

[I]_In their studies, the contents of di- and tripeptides were carefully analyzed. These results led Grimble to conclude that the proportion of di- and tripeptides determines absorption kinetics of protein hydrolysates_

Στις μελέτες τους,τα περιεχομενα των δι-και τριπεπτιδιων αναλυθηκαν προσεκτικα.Αυτά τα αποτελεσματα οδηγησαν τον Grimble να συμπερανει οτι η αναλογια των δι -και τριπεπτιδιων ΚΑΘΟΡΙΖΕΙ την κινητικη απορροφησης των πρωτεινων με υδρολυση.

_Therefore, it is generally accepted that protein hydrolysates containing mostly di- and tripeptides are absorbed faster than intact proteins._

Ως εκ τουτου,ειναι ΓΕΝΙΚΑ αποδεκτό οτι οι υδρολυμενες πρωτεινες που περιεχουνε κυρίως δικαι τριπεπτιδια απορροφονται ΤΑΧΥΤΕΡΑ από οτι των αθικτων πρωτεινων.

_A more recent study by Power et al. used aextensively hydrolyzed whey protein produced by a major whey protein hydrolysate manufacturer_ 

Μία πιο πρόσφατη μελέτη απο την POWER ET AL. χρησιμοποοιειται υδρολυμενη πρωτεινη ορου γαλακτος  _aextensively_ που παραγεται απο μεγαλο κατασκευαστη υδρολυμενων πρωτεινων ορου γαλακτος.



Οποτε όταν μία μεγαλη εταιρια κάνει ερευνα κανει 100% με υδρολυμενη πρωτεινη ειτε ορου γαλακτος ειτε υδρολυμενη καζεινη και οχι μονο με 50% υδρολυμενης και αλλο 50 % isolate ή αλλο 50 % concetrate κτλ.


_Although largely ignored by the authors of sports nutrition textbooks, the extraction of amino acids by the intestine have a critical influence on their availability to peripheral tissues and therefore, on whole body protein metabolism. In fact, the PDV account for 20 to 35% of whole-body protein turnover and energy expenditure_

Παρά το γεγονος ότι σε μεγάλο βαθμό αγνοούνται από τους συγγραφεις των βιβλίων αθλητικής διατροφης,η εξόρυξη των αμινοξέων από το έντερο έχει μία κρίσιμη επίδραση στην διάθεση τους στους περιφερικούς ιστούς και ως εκ τούτου σε ολόκληρο το μεταβολισμό των πρωτεινων του σωματος (αποτέλεσμα της γρήγορης απελευθερωσης των δι και τριπεπτιδίων)


_Buckley et al. examined whether hydrolyzed whey protein isolate speeds recovery more effectively than intact whey protein isolate following eccentric exercise [21]. The subjects performed 100 maximal eccentric contractions of their knee extensors and then consumed either 25 g of hydrolyzed whey protein isolate or intact whey protein isolate. Interestingly, peak isometric torque was recovered fully in 6 h in the whey protein hydrolysate group, while it remained suppressed in the intact whey protein group._

ο Buckley εξέτασε κατά πόσο  η υδρολυμενη  απομονωμενη πρωτεινη ορού γάλακτος (HYDROLYZED ISOLATE WHEY PROTEIN)επιταχυνει την ανακαμψη (αποκατασταση μυων) πιο απποτελεσματικά από οτι η ανεπαφη απομονωμενη πρωτεινη ορου γαλακτος( ISOLATE WHEY) μετα από έκκεντρη άσκηση.Τα υποκείμενα(αθλητές) εκτελεσαν 100 μεγιστες εκκεντρες συστολες των εκτεινοντων γονατων τους και στην συνεχεια καταναλωσαν 25 γρ υδρολυμενης απομονωμενης πρωτεινης ορου γαλακτος και 25 γρ ανεπαφης απομονωμενης πρωτεινης ορου γαλακτος.Ειναι ενδιαφερον ,η μεγιστη ισομετρικη ροπή ανακτηθηκε πληωρς σε 6 ωρες με την υδρολυμενη ενώ ΠΑΡΕΜΕΙΝΕ σε καταστολή με την αθικτη ομαδα απομονωμενης πρωτεινης ορου γαλακτος.!


οσο για τους υδατανθρακες για μέσα στην προπονηση εαν σε μπερδεψε αυτο το γεγονος  δεν ξερω πως να στο εξηγησω.! Ισως οτι χρειαζονται και εκεινοι σε σκληρες προπονησεις?Αλλά δεν συγκρινουν τους υδατανθρακες αλλά τις πρωτεινες.!

----------


## nicopolis

τώρα όσων αφορά για εταιρίες που δεν αναγράφουνε το ποσοστο υδρολυμενης πρωτεινης που περιεχουνε μέσα θα αναφερω μία που ειναι και απο χορηγο του φορουμ για να μην υπαρξει προβλημα με διαφημιση και σχετικα τετοια που ειναι 100% υδρολυμενη.
http://www.xtr.gr/proteines/315/PLAT...OPTIMUM%29.htm

----------


## nicopolis

Προς θεου,στο θέμα τιμής εννοειτε ότι δεν μου πέφτει λόγος να μην συμφωνήσω .Βέβαια όταν μία ερευνα γίνεται δεν έχει στόχο να σου συγκρίνει εμπορικές τιμές (ασχετα εάν πολλές φορές κρίνεται από αυτό) αλλά για να μπορέσει να δώσει το απότελεσμα της ερευνας προς το καλύτερο αυτού που θα το χρησημοποοιησει ΄ή θα θελήσει να το χρησιμοποιησει.!
Ουτε μπορώ να αξιοκρατήσω ότι από την στιγμή που υπάρχει η isolate και ενταξει μου κανει την δουλειά μου η διαφορά τιμής με την hydro θα πρέπει να είναι τόσο.!!!

την συζήτηση την ακολουθησα διότι ενδιαφέρθηκα ως προς το ερευνητικό κομμάτι της(ενασχοληση επάνω σε ερευνα) και επειδή παλαιότερα είχα χρησιμοποιησει υδρολυμενη και έμεινα ευχαριστημένος.
 Εαν πιστευετε οτι δεν βοηθησα μέχρι εδώ  δεν μου πεφτει και λογως στο κατω... κατω.!!

----------


## beefmeup

> _Sixteen healthy men ingested a 500 ml solution containing either 45 g of intact whey protein or whey protein hydrolysate._
> 
> ακριβής μετάφραση από google transalate για να μην υπαρχει υποψια οτι κάνω μόνος μου την μεταφραση
> 
> δεκαεξι υγιεις ανδρες προσλαμβανουν ενα διαλυμα 500 ΜΛ που περιεχει 45 γρ ανεπαφης πρωτεινης ορου γαλακτος ή υδρολυμα πρωτεινης τυρογαλακτος.!!
> 
> και επιμενεις ακόμα για ποντικια???


αρχικα πανω σε αυτη την μελετη σου απαντησαν απο πανω,αλλα επειδη εχεις καταληξει καπου δεν δεχεσαι την απαντηση..




> Αυτή που λες εσύ είναι η (10)
> 
> "A more recent study by Power et al. used aextensively hydrolyzed whey protein produced by a major whey protein hydrolysate manufacturer [10]. Sixteen healthy men ingested a 500 ml solution containing either 45 g of intact whey protein or whey protein hydrolysate. When analyzed over the 3 h period, *the estimated rate of gastric empting was not significantly altered by industrial hydrolysis of the protein, In addition, the rate of apperance of branched chain amino acids was not significantly altered by hydrolysis of whey protein.* This may be explained by the fact that protein drinks were ingested on empty stomach after an overnight fast. Alternatively, whey protein is rapidly absorbed protein even in its intact form, so perhaps hydrolysis simply does not significantly affect its absorption kinetics."
> 
> στην οποία δεν παρατηρήθηκε καμία διαφορά σε απορρόφηση αλλά μόνο στην απόκριση της ινσουλίνης.


που σημαινει οτι διαφορα δεν υπηρχε ασχετως αν εγινε σε ανθρωπους κ ασχετως αν ηταν υδρολυμενη.
τι δεν καταλαβες απο το ποστ του billy 89,ξεκαθαρα το γραφει οτι δεν υπηρξε διαφορα.

στις υπολοιπες μελετες που ποσταρες,οπως σου ανεφερα κ απο πανω εχουν γινει σφαλματα στην συγκριση..μπορει δλδ να συγκρινει υδρολυμενη καζεινη με whey κ να σου λεει οτι η υδρολυμενη καζεινη σου δινει καλυτερες κορυφωσεις αμινο σε βαθος χρονου σε σχεση με την απλη whey.
οκ,αυτο το ξεραμε ,καζεινη ειναι η μια ασχετως αν ειναι υδρολυμενη, κ whey η αλλη ,λογικο ειναι το αποτελεσμα,οπως επισης λογικα ειναι κ τα αποτελεσματα οσον αφορα τις κορυφωσεις της ινσουλινης.
αλλα μεχρι εδω,που λεει οτι η υδρολυμενη σου δινει καλυτερη μυυικη πρωτεινοσυνθεση σε υγιεις αντρες?
πουθενα,οπως κ στις αλλες μελετες που αναφερεις..

οσον αφορα την πρωτεινη που αναφερεις,που γραφει οτι ειναι 100% το ποσοστο υδρολυσης?
παραπλανημενος εισαι κ εσυ,οπως κ οι αλλοι..για δες ενα σχετικο πινακακι με ποσοστα υδρολυσης σε διαφορες πρωτεινες κ κοιτα τι λεει για αυτη που αναφερεις..
*Degree of hydrolysis = UNKNOWN*.




> *100 % Hydrolyzed Proteins with stated Degree of Hydrolysis (DofH)/Peptide %*
> 1. IntrAbolic by Athletic Edge Nutrition(AEN) [DofH >30%; 70-80% di- and tripeptides]
> 2. HP-100 by Advanced Sport Nutrition(ASN) [DofH =16.9%]
> 3. PeptoPro by Protein Factory [DofH=28-30%;  >80% di- and tripeptides] (acid? and enzyme hydrolyzed)
> 4. Proto Whey by BioNutritional [DofH=?; ~40% di- and tripeptides]
> 5. VP2 by AST [DofH = 4%]
> 6. SizeOn (Maximum Performance and Pre-Contest) by Gaspari [DofH=?; >50% di- and tripeptides]
> *
> 100% Hydrolyzed Proteins with Unknown Degree of Hydrolysis/Peptide %*
> ...


αυτα.

----------


## nicopolis

δηλαδή δεν δέχεσαι την μέθοδο της υδρόλυσης??γιατί σαν μέθοδος σου την αναφερει οτι γίνεται πιο γρηγορα από καθε άλλη μεθοδο ασχέτως εάν είναι υδρολυμενη καζεινη,εαν ειναι υδρολυμενη απομομωνομενη κτλ.  
σου λέει οτι είναι δεδομενο με τις σχετικές έρευνες οτι η υδρολυση ειναι πιο γρηγορη και όχι μόνο .!
ασχετα εαν με την isolate εχει μικρές διαφορές και μεγαλες σε βαθος.!!

Τώρα μπορεί στο συγκεκριμένο προιόν η τοποθετηση μου να ήτανε λάθος(δεν συζηταμε εδώ για προιοντα αλλά για ερευνες και μεθοδους)και απλα ετυχε να τοποθετησω ενα προιον ενός χορηγου, αλλά αφού το θετεις ετσι θα το ψαξω και για το συγκεκριμενο προιον και εαν είσαι σωστός δεν θα εχω καποιο προβλημα να το παραδεχτω.

Ρωτοντας πάει κανείς στην πόλη.

Εσύ αντίθετα δεν δίνεις επιχειρηματα ειτε είναι σε ανθρώπους είτε ειναι σε γουρουνια ειτε σε ποντικια κτλ, οτι οι άλλες επεξεργασίες είναι πιο καλές απο την υδρολυση
Βαλε πλεονεκτηματα και εαν ειναι θετικά θα διαγράψω την υδρόλυση σαν μεθοδο και παραλληλα όλοκληρη η επιστημονική κοινοτητα που ασχολειται με την υδρολυση.!

----------


## nicopolis

αποτελεσμα της κορυφωσης της ινσουλίνης είναι η πιο γρηγορη μεταφορα και η μεγαλύτερη μυικη αναπτυξη

However, whether this apparent advantage over ingestion of foodstuffs has a practical effect of faster muscle mass accretion or improved recovery from exercise has not been adequately studied in exercising individuals. Nevertheless, documented advantages (faster uptake of amino acids, higher biological value) remain attractive to consumers. In addition, there is recent evidence that_ protein hydrolysate ingestion has strong insulinotropic effect_. Thus, this article examines some science behind protein hydrolysates applied to sports and exercise.

Insulin is peptide hormone produced by the beta cells of the pancreas. Physiological effects of insulin are far-reaching and complex. They are conveniently divided into rapid, intermediate, and delayed actions, as listed in Table 1. The best know is the hypoglycemic effect, but there are additional effects on amino acid and electrolyte transport, many enzymes, and growth. The net effect of the hormone is storage of carbohydrate, protein, and fat.

http://www.jssm.org/vol3/n2/1/v3n2-1.htm

----------


## nicopolis

παραπλανημενος εισαι κ εσυ,οπως κ οι αλλοι..για δες ενα σχετικο πινακακι με ποσοστα υδρολυσης σε διαφορες πρωτεινες κ κοιτα τι λεει για αυτη που αναφερεις..
*Degree of hydrolysis = UNKNOWN*.



αυτα.[/QUOTE]

μου βάζεις ένα σχετικό πινακακι το οποίο σε παραμπεμπει σε εταιρία συμπληρωματων και περιμενεις να το θεωρησω αξιοπιστο??
έχεις κανενα πινακακι πιο αξιοπιστο?

----------


## billy89

> δηλαδή δεν δέχεσαι την μέθοδο της υδρόλυσης??γιατί σαν μέθοδος σου την αναφερει οτι γίνεται πιο γρηγορα από καθε άλλη μεθοδο ασχέτως εάν είναι υδρολυμενη καζεινη,εαν ειναι υδρολυμενη απομομωνομενη κτλ.  
> σου λέει οτι είναι δεδομενο με τις σχετικές έρευνες οτι η υδρολυση ειναι πιο γρηγορη και όχι μόνο .!
> ασχετα εαν με την isolate εχει μικρές διαφορές και μεγαλες σε βαθος.!!
> 
> Τώρα μπορεί στο συγκεκριμένο προιόν η τοποθετηση μου να ήτανε λάθος(δεν συζηταμε εδώ για προιοντα αλλά για ερευνες και μεθοδους)και απλα ετυχε να τοποθετησω ενα προιον ενός χορηγου, αλλά αφού το θετεις ετσι θα το ψαξω και για το συγκεκριμενο προιον και εαν είσαι σωστός δεν θα εχω καποιο προβλημα να το παραδεχτω.
> 
> Ρωτοντας πάει κανείς στην πόλη.
> 
> Εσύ αντίθετα δεν δίνεις επιχειρηματα ειτε είναι σε ανθρώπους είτε ειναι σε γουρουνια ειτε σε ποντικια κτλ, οτι οι άλλες επεξεργασίες είναι πιο καλές απο την υδρολυση
> Βαλε πλεονεκτηματα και εαν ειναι θετικά θα διαγράψω την υδρόλυση σαν μεθοδο και παραλληλα όλοκληρη η επιστημονική κοινοτητα που ασχολειται με την υδρολυση.!


Εγώ σε παραπέμπω σε αυτή την έρευνα του 2009 http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/18608553

Σύγκριση υδρολυμένης whey και 2 ειδών απομονωμένης whey η μία εκ των 2 εμπλουτισμένη με β-lactoglobulin.

*Και οι δύο τύποι whey isolate οδήγησαν σε μεγαλύτερη συγκέντρωση λευκίνης και bcaa στο πλάσμα του αίματος σε σχέση με τη whey hydrolysed σε χρονικό περιθώριο δύο ωρών από την κατανάλωση.*

ΑΡΑ Η ISOLATE ΕΙΧΕ ΓΡΗΓΟΡΟΤΕΡΗ ΑΠΟΡΡΟΦΗΣΗ ΑΜΙΝΟΞΕΩΝ ΑΠΟ ΤΗ HYDRO.

----------


## beefmeup

> μου βάζεις ένα σχετικό πινακακι το οποίο σε παραμπεμπει σε εταιρία συμπληρωματων και περιμενεις να το θεωρησω αξιοπιστο??
> έχεις κανενα πινακακι πιο αξιοπιστο?


σου βαζω ενα πινακακι που δεν παραπεμπει πουθενα,γιατι αναφερεται σε καπου 10 διαφορετικα συμπληρωματα..απορω που το ειδες αυτο που λες.
απλα σου ξαναλεω οτι καποιες εταιριες δηλωνουν πανω στην ετικετα τον βαθμο υρδολυσης που δινουν,ενω αλλες οχι.
αυτο εκανε κ το πινακακι...
μας δινει ποιες εταιριες το γραφουν πανω στα προιοντα τους κ σε τι ποσοστο ειναι ,κ μας αναφερει επισης κ ποιες εταιριες δεν το γραφουν που σημαινει οτι ειναι αγνωστο το ποσο ειναι υδρολυμενη η πρωτεινη τους επι %.

στειλε ενα μυνημα στην ΟΝ κ ρωτα τους ποσο επι % ειναι υδρολυμενη η πρωτεινη τους..θα παρεις την απαντηση.
κ σιγουρα δεν θα ειναι 100% που λες πιο πανω,ουτε καν 50 δεν θα ειναι.

αυτα για την ινσουλινη που μου γραφεις ουδεμια σχεση εχουν με την πραγματικοτητα κ ειναι δικα σου συμπερασματα κ μην απαντας με μελετες που αλλα γραφουν κ αλλα θες εσυ να καταλαβεις,σε παρακαλω αν θες.

----------


## nicopolis

> Εγώ σε παραπέμπω σε αυτή την έρευνα του 2009 http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/18608553
> 
> Σύγκριση υδρολυμένης whey και 2 ειδών απομονωμένης whey η μία εκ των 2 εμπλουτισμένη με β-lactoglobulin.
> 
> *Και οι δύο τύποι whey isolate οδήγησαν σε μεγαλύτερη συγκέντρωση λευκίνης και bcaa στο πλάσμα του αίματος σε σχέση με τη whey hydrolysed σε χρονικό περιθώριο δύο ωρών από την κατανάλωση.*
> 
> ΑΡΑ Η ISOLATE ΕΙΧΕ ΓΡΗΓΟΡΟΤΕΡΗ ΑΠΟΡΡΟΦΗΣΗ ΑΜΙΝΟΞΕΩΝ ΑΠΟ ΤΗ HYDRO.


το συμπέρασμα σου μιλάει μόνο για την λευκίνη και τα bcaa.!!

----------


## nicopolis

> σου βαζω ενα πινακακι που δεν παραπεμπει πουθενα,γιατι αναφερεται σε καπου 10 διαφορετικα συμπληρωματα..απορω που το ειδες αυτο που λες.
> απλα σου ξαναλεω οτι καποιες εταιριες δηλωνουν πανω στην ετικετα τον βαθμο υρδολυσης που δινουν,ενω αλλες οχι.
> αυτο εκανε κ το πινακακι...
> μας δινει ποιες εταιριες το γραφουν πανω στα προιοντα τους κ σε τι ποσοστο ειναι ,κ μας αναφερει επισης κ ποιες εταιριες δεν το γραφουν που σημαινει οτι ειναι αγνωστο το ποσο ειναι υδρολυμενη η πρωτεινη τους επι %.
> 
> στειλε ενα μυνημα στην ΟΝ κ ρωτα τους ποσο επι % ειναι υδρολυμενη η πρωτεινη τους..θα παρεις την απαντηση.
> κ σιγουρα δεν θα ειναι 100% που λες πιο πανω,ουτε καν 50 δεν θα ειναι.
> 
> αυτα για την ινσουλινη που μου γραφεις ουδεμια σχεση εχουν με την πραγματικοτητα κ ειναι δικα σου συμπερασματα κ μην απαντας με μελετες που αλλα γραφουν κ αλλα θες εσυ να καταλαβεις,σε παρακαλω αν θες.


το πινακακι παραμπεμπει στην ιστοσελιδα του bodybuilding.com!!!!
πάτα στην λέξη source με μπλε γραμματα και θα δεις που σε βγαζει.!!
ειναι δυνατόν?

όσο για την περίπτωση της ινσουλινης είναι αποτέλεσμα της υδρόλυσης ωστε να μπορεσουμε να συνδεσουμε την μία έρευνα με την άλλη
αλλά μαλλον δεν θελεις να συνδεσεις την μία ερευνα με την αλλη και κολλάς μόνο σε αυτό που θελεις να υποστηριξεις.

----------


## beefmeup

ε,και?
παραπεμπει στο μεγαλυτερο αμερικανικο σαητ/φορουμ για ββ,που ειναι το κακο,επειδη εχει κ μαγαζι?
ισα ισα σου δινει περισοτερες πληροφοριες για το τι πουλιεται πριν κανεις την επιλογη σου,πληροφοριακο οσον αφορα τα προιοντα ειναι καθαρα το λινκ.
το σκεπικο σου δεν μπορω να καταλαβω.
ειναι δλδ το ββ κομ,εναντια στην εταιρια ΟΝ η την dymatize,κ θελει να τις υπονομευσει που εχει τα προιοντα τους στην λιστα,γατι κατι τετοιο λες δλδ εδω περα..?
η μηπως τα εχει γιατι καποιος προσπαθησε να βρει στοιχεια για τα ποσοστα υδρολυσης των πρωτεινων αυτων,αλλα δεν υπηρχαν πανω στα προιοντα,αρα ειναι αγνωστα,κ απλα στο λεει κ σενα να το ξερεις.

μαν μας εβγαλες πολυ οφ την αρχικη κουβεντα κ αυτο γιατι απλα δεν κατεχεις το θεμα ουτε με τις μελετες ουτε τπτ κ κανεις βατραχακια απο το ενα στο αλλο χωρις να παραθετεις ουτε επιχειρηματα,ουτε να καταλαβαινεις για τι μιλας.
το να πετας ενα λινκ που δεν καταλαβαινεις καλα καλα τι γραφει απο μια μελετη δεν ειναι επιχειρημα κ ακομα εφ οσον σου εξηγουμε το "λαθος" της μελετης.
κ μετα συνδεεις τις μελετες με λογικα αλματα τυπου το μπουζουκι ειναι οργανο,ο μπατσος ειναι οργανο αρα ο μπατσος ειναι μπουζουκι.
διαβασε την υπογραφη σου,κ καλο βραδυ. :02. Welcome:

----------


## nicopolis

οκ ασε να διαβασει οποιος θελει τις ερευνες και ας βγαλει εκεινος το συμπερασμα σε σχεση με την υδρολυμένη.!
εκτός θεματος δεν ξερω γιατι λες οτι σε εβγαλα.??
δεν μπορω να ξερω το τι συμφερον μπορει να εχει το οποιοδηποτε ιντερνετικο σαιτ και ας ειναι το μεγαλυτερο στον κοσμο.!καλυτερα θα ητανε εαν ητανε καποια ανεξαρτητη αρχη.!ποιος μου λεει εμενα η εσενα η οπουδηποτε οτι το κερδος το οποιο εχει σε σχεση με τις υπολοιπες (αυτό είναι εκτός θεματος γενικά-εσύ το ανεπτυξες αυτό,εγώ παράδειγμα έδωσα και εσύ κατεκρινες)
όπως καλό θα ητανε να σταματησεις να προσβαλεις του στυλ :δεν καταλαβα αφου μου το εξηγησατε κ.τ.λ. δεν σε ρωτησα για κατι αντιπαραθεση εχουμε μεταξυ ερευνων.
ο αστυνόμος γενικά είναι μπουζούκι,απέδειξε μου το αντιθετο!!!!!!(μην το παρεις σοβαρα)

αλλά δεν μου απάντησες ,εισαι δηλαδη κατά της υδρόλυσης??

----------


## billy89

Όχι δεν έχουμε αντιπαράθεση πάνω στις έρευνες γιατί δε μπορεί κανένας να κάνει διάλογο μαζί σου, έχεις μια διαμορφωμένη άποψη και προσπαθώντας να την υποστηρίξεις διαβάζεις τις έρευνες είτε εσφαλμένα είτε όπως σε βολεύει, όταν κάτι δε σε βολεύει πιάνεσαι από άσχετα πράγματα απλώς για να πεις κάτι (όπως ότι ο πίνακας παραπέμπει στο bb.com ή ότι η έρευνα που πόσταρα αφορά μόνο τα bcaa) εγώ αμφιβάλλω αν έχεις καταλάβει ότι αυτό που ανέβασες ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΝΙΑΙΑ ΕΡΕΥΝΑ αλλά review πάνω σε έρευνες.

Εγώ ειλικρινά δεν ξαναγράφω τίποτα πάνω στο θέμα γιατί από ότι φαίνεται προσπαθώντας να το παίξεις έξυπνος είσαι ικανός να συνεχίσεις στο ίδιο μοτίβο μέχρι αύριο και το μόνο που καταφέρνεις είναι να γεμίσει ένα θέμα με ενδιαφέρον αντικείμενο με άσχετα ποστ έτσι ώστε όταν το διαβάσει κάποιος σε μεταγενέστερο χρόνο να μη βγάλει άκρη.

----------


## nicopolis

εσύ κοίτα μην αλλάξει το σκορ στο PS4 που παιζεις και ασε τον διαλογο κατα μερους.!!
το οτι εσυ εχεις διαμορφωσει μία αποψη και εχεις κολλησει σε αυτήν, να κοιτάς και ασε τι κανει ο αλλος χωρις να σε ενοχλει.!
προσπαθησε να μην στεκεσαι πισω απο τα λεγομενα του beef και να εχεις προσωπικη αποψη περι του θεματος.!!
εαν εσυ νομιζεις οτι ετσι ειναι τα reviews μάλλον δεν ξερεις να διαβαζεις ουτε στα ελληνικα.
και εαν πιστευεις οτι οταν εσυ ποσταρεις τα καταλαβαινουνε ολοι ,εσύ το μονο που ποσταρεις "όλα είναι αχρηστα"  .!!!
σε οσα ποστ και να δουμε απο εσενα τα βγαζεις όλα αχρηστα και δεν μπορεις ουτε να τα στηριξεις .!!!!καλή συνεχεια να εχεις και όταν όλες οι εταιριες θα σου εχουνε (που ηδη εχουνε ) στην πρωτεινουλα σου στανταρ ενα ποσοστο υδρολυμενης μέσα εσύ να ψαχνεις να βρεις χωρίς αυτό.!!
βέβαια θα μπορουσες να μην εχεις αλλαξει καν απο την concetrate σε isolate γιατί πάλι πιο ακριβή ήτανε , να μεινεις στασιμός και να υποστηριζεις οτι θελει διατροφη και ασκηση.!!!

όσο για τον beef περίμενα μία πιο σοβαρη στηριξη του θεματος, βεβαια καταλαβαινω ότι είναι δυσκολο μέσα απο ενα φορουμ να μπορει να γινει εκτενεστερη αναλυση (θα επρεπε να γινει ολοκληρη αναλυση βιοχημικες και φυσιολογιας), να μπορεσει να συνδεσει την μια αντιδραση του οργανισμου με την αλλη ,ωστε παράλληλα με την κατά 50% περισσοτερων γαστρικών κενώσεων , την πιο μικρή διασπασμένη πρωτεινη μεσω της υδρολυσης και την μεγαλυτερη και γρηγοροτερης παραγωγης ινσουλινης  και ότι όλες οι εταιριες συμπληρωματων διατροφής επενδυουνε στην υδρόλυση, να δει ότι είναι πιο γρηγορη !!!¨οπως άλλωστε και ο ιδιος έχει γραψει και εχει προτινει σε άλλο ποστ ότι "μόνο αμινοξεα υδρολυμένα μπορουνε να μπούνε εκείνη την στιγμή"τα λόγια σου beef..
μέχρι και τα αμινοξέα γίνονται υδρολυμένα πλέον και δεν θα γίνουν οι πρωτεινες???

----------


## billy89

> εαν εσυ νομιζεις οτι ετσι ειναι τα reviews μάλλον δεν ξερεις να διαβαζεις ουτε στα ελληνικα.


Α καλά όταν λέω εγώ ότι είσαι βαθιά νυχτωμένος...

Ορίστε το introduction από το κείμενο που πόσταρες:

"Introduction
Proteins and amino acids are an important part of a diet, and as such, have been the subject of a great deal of discussion and controversy, especially among strength/power athletes. More than 15 y ago some bodybuilding magazines suggested that protein hydrolysates providing mainly di- and tripeptides are superior to intact (whole) proteins and free amino acids in terms of skeletal muscle protein anabolism.

This proposition was apparently based on early studies suggesting that protein hydrolysates were more effectivelty utilized in rats than intact proteins or free amino acids (e.g. [1]). Obviously, rats are not small versions of humans, so sports nutritionists remained highly skeptical. Nevertheless, some major sports supplement manufacturers included protein hydrolysates in many of their products. More recently, protein hydrolysate-containing products specifically formulated for post-exercise recovery have gained some popularity [2].

*This review provides a critical examination of the protein hydrolysate studies conducted in healthy humans with special reference to sports nutrition. Some animal studies are also discussed.*"

ΤΙ ΛΕΕΙ ΕΔΩ? ΛΕΕΙ REVIEW? Δεν ξέρεις καν τι είναι αυτά που ανεβάζεις? Ή έχεις πρόβλημα στη μετάφραση?

----------


## nicopolis

επισκόπηση λέει, αντε πια,εαν δεν μπορείς να το μεταφρασεις μόνος σου πάρε την βοηθεια του κοινου.
This review provides a critical examination of the protein hydrolysate studies conducted in healthy humans with special reference to sports nutrition. Some animal studies are also discussed."

_αυτη η επισκόπηση παρέχει μια κρισιμη εξεταση των μελετων προιοντων υδρολυσης οι οποιες διεξηχθηκαν σε υγιεις ανθρώπους με ειδική αναφορά στην αθλητική διατροφή!!!!!!!!!Ορισμένες μελέτες σε ζώα επίσης συζητηθηκαν.!!!!
_
αντε βλεπεις μία λεξη που εχεις μαθει και αρχίζεις τα δικά σου.!!!! σε όλα τα ποστ σου το ιδιο κανεις.!!!
καθομαι και ασχολουμαι με παιδακια!!!!

καθεσαι και στελνεις μηνυματα μονο και μονο για να εχεις 1000-2000-και 3000 μηνυματα και πιστευεις οτι γινεσαι και κατι!!!
στα μισα σου μηνυματα τα λες ολα αχρηστα!!!αντε ψαξου καλυτερα και κοιτα ναψωνιζεις τα καλυτερα γιατι τα βαζεις μέσα σου ή σταματα να ασχολησαι και ριξτο στην κηπουρική και στην φαρμα μπας και ανακαλυψεις καμια καινουρια πηγη πρωτεινης.!!!
που δεν θα ξαναστειλεις και μηνυμα.!!

----------


## billy89

Χαχαχαχαχα επισκόπηση επισκόπηση, το λέει και το google translate... :03. Bowdown:

----------


## crab

τι έγινε ρε παιδια βγήκε κανένα αποτέλεσμα???μετά από αυτή την τρελή διαμάχη ποιός κέρδισε? τι αποτέλεσμα τελικά να κρατήσουμε? θα κάνει κάποιος μία γενική ανασκόπηση ωστε να μπορέσουμε και εμείς να διαπιστώσουμε τελικά τι γίνεται?

----------


## nicopolis

χαχαχα ρώτα τον billy89 που τα ξερει όλα!!!

----------


## nicopolis

> οσον αφορα την πρωτεινη που αναφερεις,που γραφει οτι ειναι 100% το ποσοστο υδρολυσης?
> παραπλανημενος εισαι κ εσυ,οπως κ οι αλλοι..για δες ενα σχετικο πινακακι με ποσοστα υδρολυσης σε διαφορες πρωτεινες κ κοιτα τι λεει για αυτη που αναφερεις..
> *Degree of hydrolysis = UNKNOWN*.
> 
> 
> 
> αυτα.


αυτή είναι η απάντηση της ίδιας της εταιρίας που μου αναφέρεις πιο πάνω και οπότε θα ακούσω την συνείδηση μου ως προς την παραπλάνηση μου, εμένα και πολλών άλλων προ το συγκεκριμένο που θέτεις.!

Hi,

Thank you for choosing Optimum Nutrition. The Hydrowhey is a 100% hydrolyzate protein and per each serving  has 30g of hydrolyzed whey protein isolates in both EU and US versions. Hope this helps.

Best of health!

Consumer Affairs Representative 02525
Optimum Nutrition/ABB Performance
1-800-705-5226




-----Original Message-----
From: **************** [mailto:******************]
Sent: Sunday, December 01, 2013 7:15 AM
To: ON Consumer
Subject: ON Website Contact Form - International Customer

----------


## beefmeup

man ελπιζω να καταλαβαινεις οτι οκ,μπορει να αλλαξαν την φορμουλα η να την δινουν σαν 100% υδρολυμενη,κ αντε πες οτι ισχυει κ ειναι.
παρακατω?
καμια απο τις μελετες που παραθετεις πιο πανω δεν πειθει για την αγορα της..ακομα κ τα χαρτια/μελετες που δινεις σαν επισημα οτι η υδρολυμενη κανει διαφορα γραφουν στο τελικο συμπερασμα οτι δεν κανει κ οτι χρειαζεται να την μελετησουν περισοτερο σε σχεση με τις αλλες.
εν τελη εσυ περνε οτι νομιζεις καλυτερο για σενα,αλλα οι μελετες μιας κ αυτες παραθετεις σαν επιχειρηματα δεν στηριζουν την επιλογη αυτη,τι να κανουμε τωρα,να την βαφτισουμε επειδη σωνει κ καλα σου εχει καρφωθει εσενα σαν καλυτερη? :01. Razz:

----------


## sobral

> αυτή είναι η απάντηση της ίδιας της εταιρίας που μου αναφέρεις πιο πάνω και οπότε θα ακούσω την συνείδηση μου ως προς την παραπλάνηση μου, εμένα και πολλών άλλων προ το συγκεκριμένο που θέτεις.!
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Thank you for choosing Optimum Nutrition. The Hydrowhey is a 100% hydrolyzate protein and per each serving  has 30g of hydrolyzed whey protein isolates in both EU and US versions. Hope this helps.
> 
> Best of health!
> 
> Consumer Affairs Representative 02525
> ...


Λυπάμαι αλλά δεν τα ξέρεις καλά...Άλλο ότι η πρωτείνη είναι σαν πηγή 100% hydro και άλλο το ποσοστό της! Και οι whey οι απλές της αγοράς άμα δεις 100% whey γράφουν στα κουτιά. Αυτό δεν δείχνει το ποσοστό της ως επεξεργασία, αλλά ως πηγή, ότι δεν προέρχεται και από άλλες. Σιγά μην έχει 100% υδρόλυση. Άμα έχει κάνα 30-35% να είσαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος. Unkonwn παραμένει η ΟΝ, ο μάγκας στο μέιλ σου απάντησε διπλωματικά, δεν μας είπε κάτι που δεν βλέπουμε πάνω στην ετικέτα. Αυτό δεν την καθιστά κακή επιλογή βέβαια αναγκαστικά, αλλά... :01. Wink:

----------


## nicopolis

> man ελπιζω να καταλαβαινεις οτι οκ,μπορει να αλλαξαν την φορμουλα η να την δινουν σαν 100% υδρολυμενη,κ αντε πες οτι ισχυει κ ειναι.
> παρακατω?
> καμια απο τις μελετες που παραθετεις πιο πανω δεν πειθει για την αγορα της..ακομα κ τα χαρτια/μελετες που δινεις σαν επισημα οτι η υδρολυμενη κανει διαφορα γραφουν στο τελικο συμπερασμα οτι δεν κανει κ οτι χρειαζεται να την μελετησουν περισοτερο σε σχεση με τις αλλες.
> εν τελη εσυ περνε οτι νομιζεις καλυτερο για σενα,αλλα οι μελετες μιας κ αυτες παραθετεις σαν επιχειρηματα δεν στηριζουν την επιλογη αυτη,τι να κανουμε τωρα,να την βαφτισουμε επειδη σωνει κ καλα σου εχει καρφωθει εσενα σαν καλυτερη?


εσύ δηλαδή από τα λεγόμενα μου κατάλαβες οτί εγώ θέλω να σας πείσω για κάτι??ή το αντίθετο ?σας ζήτησε κανείς να βαφτίσετε καλύτερο????εσείς μόνοι σας έχετε τέτοια κολλήματα και κολάτε μόνο σε αυτά που λέτε μεταξύ σας .Στην ανόητη περίπτωση να σας πει ένας καινούριος κάτι διαφορετικό πεφτεται επάνω να τον φάτε σαν τα κοράκια!!!!
κάντε το κλειστό φόρουμ και μιλάτε μεταξύ σας.!!!
εδώ οι μελέτες για την κρεατίνη ακόμα μελετιούνται και εσύ πίστεψες οτι τελειώσαν για την υδρόλυση!!!
αυτά από εμένα

Υ.Γ. sobral εσύ μπορεί να ξέρεις καλύτερα αφού το έβγαλες και 30% περίπου.!

----------


## sobral

> Υ.Γ. sobral εσύ μπορεί να ξέρεις καλύτερα αφού το έβγαλες και 30% περίπου.!


αγόρι μου άμα δεν θες να ακούς άλλες απόψεις, τράβα πες τα μόνος σου με τους φίλους σου. Αυτό που κατηγορείς τον beef ότι κάνει, κάνεις κ εσύ. Εγώ δεν είχα εμπλακεί στην συζήτηση για να μου απαντάς ειρωνικά και μάλιστα όταν προηγουμένως σου έχω απαντήσει με επεξήγηση! Εγώ μπήκα να διορθώσω κάτι λανθασμένο που ειπώθηκε. Δεν μίλησα για καλύτερη κ χειρότερη πρωτείνη. Είδες κάπου να σε πήρα απ τα μούτρα; ή έχεις νεύρα; είπα ότι είναι unknown ούτε εσύ ξέρεις το ποσοστό ούτε εγώ ούτε κανείς! μ@λ@κία σου απάντησαν από την ΟΝ, ουσιαστικά δεν σου απάντησαν αν δεν το κατάλαβες... :02. Welcome:

----------


## nicopolis

> Λυπάμαι αλλά δεν τα ξέρεις καλά...Άλλο ότι η πρωτείνη είναι σαν πηγή 100% hydro και άλλο το ποσοστό της! Και οι whey οι απλές της αγοράς άμα δεις 100% whey γράφουν στα κουτιά. Αυτό δεν δείχνει το ποσοστό της ως επεξεργασία, αλλά ως πηγή, ότι δεν προέρχεται και από άλλες. Σιγά μην έχει 100% υδρόλυση. Άμα έχει κάνα 30-35% να είσαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος. Unkonwn παραμένει η ΟΝ, ο μάγκας στο μέιλ σου απάντησε διπλωματικά, δεν μας είπε κάτι που δεν βλέπουμε πάνω στην ετικέτα. Αυτό δεν την καθιστά κακή επιλογή βέβαια αναγκαστικά, αλλά...


με το υφος και το στυλ που μου μιλας σου μιλάω και εαν δεν σου αρέσει θα πρέπει να το προσέξεις αυτό.!
πέρα οτι όλο αυτό είναι εκτός θέματος και ενότητας ,εσύ το συνεχίζεις και θέλεις να έχεις τον τελευταίο λόγο.!!Για να μπορέσεις όμως θα πρέπει να το αποδείξεις αυτό.!Επειδή όμως και δεν θέλεις και δεν μπορείς φέρνεις αντίλογο ο οποίος είναι αντίθετος από αυτό που θέλεις να υποστηρίξεις και εσύ.!
Για να καταλάβεις πόσο κολλήμενο είναι όλο αυτό που κάνεις,εγώ ΟΥΔΕΠΟΤΕ υποστήριξα την συγκεκριμένη πρωτείνη,απλά την έφερα σαν παράδειγμα σε έναν 'διαλογο' με τον beef ,ο οποίος όμως υποστήριξε κάτι το οποίο στην συνέχεια έφερα απόδειξη(εγώ την θεωρώ απόδειξη-εσύ όχι ,δεν πειράζει,απόψεις είναι αυτές!!),εσύ όμως θέλησες με στυλ και ύφος να επιβληθεις.!!!
το εάν θέλω να πώ κάτι με του φίλους μου το λέω με δημοκρατικό τρόπο και ο καθε ένας έχει την άποψη του.!Δεν έχουμε όλοι τις ίδιες απόψεις ,όυτε προσπαθει να επιβληθει ο ένας στον άλλο.!!!Ούτε παίζουμε PS4 .!!!Ούτε όταν συζητάμε με το που εκφράζει ο ένας την άποψη του ,ο αλλος φωνάζει :πάρτα κερδίζω 1-0.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## sobral

> με το υφος και το στυλ που μου μιλας σου μιλάω και εαν δεν σου αρέσει θα πρέπει να το προσέξεις αυτό.!
> πέρα οτι όλο αυτό είναι εκτός θέματος και ενότητας ,εσύ το συνεχίζεις και θέλεις να έχεις τον τελευταίο λόγο.!!Για να μπορέσεις όμως θα πρέπει να το αποδείξεις αυτό.!Επειδή όμως και δεν θέλεις και δεν μπορείς φέρνεις αντίλογο ο οποίος είναι αντίθετος από αυτό που θέλεις να υποστηρίξεις και εσύ.!
> Για να καταλάβεις πόσο κολλήμενο είναι όλο αυτό που κάνεις,εγώ ΟΥΔΕΠΟΤΕ υποστήριξα την συγκεκριμένη πρωτείνη,απλά την έφερα σαν παράδειγμα σε έναν 'διαλογο' με τον beef ,ο οποίος όμως υποστήριξε κάτι το οποίο στην συνέχεια έφερα απόδειξη(εγώ την θεωρώ απόδειξη-εσύ όχι ,δεν πειράζει,απόψεις είναι αυτές!!),εσύ όμως θέλησες με στυλ και ύφος να επιβληθεις.!!!
> το εάν θέλω να πώ κάτι με του φίλους μου το λέω με δημοκρατικό τρόπο και ο καθε ένας έχει την άποψη του.!Δεν έχουμε όλοι τις ίδιες απόψεις ,όυτε προσπαθει να επιβληθει ο ένας στον άλλο.!!!Ούτε παίζουμε PS4 .!!!Ούτε όταν συζητάμε με το που εκφράζει ο ένας την άποψη του ,ο αλλος φωνάζει :πάρτα κερδίζω 1-0.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


αα καλααααα μερικοί εδώ μπαίνετε μόνο μάλλον για να τσακωθείτε. Δεν θα μπω σε διαπληκτισμό, ξαναδιάβασε το πρώτο μου μήνυμα και αν βλέπεις υφάκι κ τάσεις επιβολής οκ τι να πω...ηρέμησε εδώ δεν βγάζουμε τα απωθημένα μας ούτε θα πληρώσω εγώ τα νεύρα που έχεις με τους άλλους. Δεν θα μπω καν στην διαδικασία. Μπήκα, διόρθωσα αυτό που ήταν λάθος κ τέλος. Εσύ μάλλον νομίζεις πως ότι λες είναι νόμος και δεν επιδέχεται κριτικής. Καλή συνέχεια :02. Welcome:  :02. Welcome:

----------

